

Possible Mistake in Schneier's Cryptography Engineering? - TallGuyShort
http://mackrory.posterous.com/reseeding-the-fortuna-rng-from-cryptography-e

======
TallGuyShort
As I stated in the blog post, I'm sharing this here in the hopes that someone
can point out where I'm going wrong. I emailed the author's, but I'm not sure
how busy they are, and if they would consider a question like this
significant. If anyone has a copy of the book, would you mind taking a second
to see if what I'm describing makes sense?

